# Need honest opinions on CATVOS 6,8, and 10 lift



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok for some reason I am wanting to lift my bike, if I do it will Only be a catvos. So heres my riding style. 1000 miles in 4 years,lol. never broke a stock axle, never torn up a diff. and laws have been on her the whole time. I do ride the road about 1 mile to the creek where we ride. I wheelie a little bit but nothing crazy. No peanut butter or anything. basically catting around.

I also have plans of getting a ranger or rzr after christmas maybe. What are the chances of me getting the axles to hot on all three sizes on the way to the creek??? 

Also yall post some pics if you dont mind of each size if you have one of them, Thanks guys


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

also which lift will have the worst axle problems???


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Talk to filthyredneck he said he had problems heating his boot up with a 6" so I would say the bigger lifts would be worse more angle on the cv's I think he went to a 4" catvos with 31's and he has plenty of clearance. I believe the 4" is just arched a arms you can still use stock length axles.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ stock length, but they have to be gorilla or turner or something heavy duty. 

I wouldnt go any bigger than 6 if I were you.

Also. I'm pretty sure Someone else asked this same question. Do a quick search, look for their thread.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have all 4 stock length gorillas already.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Cool. If I were you I'd look at getting a 4" sans the axles then. Last I checked that ran about $1600


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

But how much bigger is it than my 2 SS atv lift with HL shocks is the question


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Quite a bit I have a 2" HIGHLIFTER lift with HIGHLIFTER springs and from the pics I've seen of filthy's its got to be 3" taller than mine that's with his on 31 laws mine on 30 backs

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Like mentioned above, I ran their 6" for exactly 1 year. It is huge compared to your 2", I had 23" of ground clearance with 29.5s and HL springs. I loved the lift, but it was hard on rear cv boots. Never had axle probs with it, just torn rear boots if I rode dry ground for very long....had to keep the cv's in the mud or water so theyd stay cool and not ruin the boots.
Due to your 1 mile ride I think you'd be hard on boots....wheelies and all that other stuff is no prob though. Plus the lift is +5" wider than stock so it cuts down on some of the places you can fit....i liked it for stability though.

As far as the 4"...i love this lift too, I can ride fast, slow, wheelie....anything you can do with a 2" and zero probs out of it. Like P425 mentioned, I think you can get one without axles for around $1600. It is around about 1.5" taller than a 2" lift...but no wider, I recommend wheel spacers or offset wheels. The 4" a-arms and tie rods are built heavy duty from the same material they build their bigger lifts out of, so at least its an upgrade. IMO its alot for only another 1.5" of gc, but it does come with a lifetime warranty if you ever bend/break it and plus the ball joint mounts are designed for the new angles so the ball joints fit like they would on a stock bike rather than in a bind at a weird angle like a 2" lift makes them. Feel free to PM me with any ?s....seems like I've written a book here lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

lol thanks for the info, I may just stay with what I have but for some reason I am wanting that wow factor which I have never had a desire for. I may can get an older strait A-arm 10 lift for a good price with good axles, whats the word on the older 10 strait arm lifts???


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

My advice...stay away from big lifts. It's not worth the money and time/parts/aggrivation!

Been there done that 4grand later


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> My advice...stay away from big lifts. It's not worth the money and time/parts/aggrivation!
> 
> Been there done that 4grand later



I know you have the twisted, but have you ever had the Catvos? Just curious if you have ran more than the twisted??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just got home....here's GC #s for the 4". Not near as impressive as the 6", but still bigger than most 2" bikes that I know of.
First pic is front, second is rear


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

jrpro130 said:


> My advice...stay away from big lifts. It's not worth the money and time/parts/aggrivation!
> 
> Been there done that 4grand later


I agree stay away from the big lifts. The looks and clearance is what i got out of my 6" Gorilla and i loved it especially when i water ride. The headache isnt worth it. The 2" is just fine with me. The ball is in your court bud good luck....


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

steveo3318 said:


> I know you have the twisted, but have you ever had the Catvos? Just curious if you have ran more than the twisted??


I had a 6" gorilla before that one, I couldn't use 4wd because the bushings (even when new) in the front would roll the tires over side/side

I ride with 3 other catvos bikes, a 6", and two 10". They all have their problems...YES they are really cool, look aweosme. But for the most part and generally speaking, stock suspension, 2" lift and 29.5's or 31's we make it through the same stuff.

It's not too often they make it through and we don't, or visa versa. They just look a whole lot cooler doing it! From what I've seen, where it really helps is water. And thats what I loved about being lifted, a lot more stable, and you aren't limited to 5ft of water, it's more like 6ft that you become unstable

Heres my thing...when I was lifted I broke a LOT, when I was stock (from 08 to 11) I never broke ANYTHING. Rode pretty hard all the time, over 700 miles on my brute. Then I put the lift on, and I was wrenching more than riding.

Now I'm back to stock...and back to riding.

If you don't mind it, do the lift, but I HATE HATE HATE ruined rides and ordering parts all the time. 

Right now I have all rhino axles, ASR tie rods, 2" rdc, HL springs, and kujo bushings...knock on wood...but we rode all weekend and I didn't even think twice about breaking ANYTHING and never second guessed the bike.

So all that said, don't get me wrong, the 10" and 6" looks BAD to the bone, but I can't spend all that time wrenching. Axle problems, broken diffs, etc etc...I like just riding!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I had the 8". Horrible on boots. I didn't keep it long. Sold it back to them. Little 5 minute trail rides between holes would burn the boots up. Looked like a beast tho lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Just got home....here's GC #s for the 4". Not near as impressive as the 6", but still bigger than most 2" bikes that I know of.
> First pic is front, second is rear


Your front is about 3" more than mine with HL springs and your old 2". I guess I need to give the brackets a good once over and see if they are bent. lol


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

ive had the 10' on for 4 rides already, the only problem i have witht the lift is the 2 front axles that they pop out of the front diff, i fixed that with thicker c clips. other than that havent had any other problems yes if you ride to long on dry land you will feel the boots get really hot i felt them this weekend since it was the first time i rode on dry ground for awhile.


----------



## steveo3318 (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks for the info guys, guess I am going to stay stock.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Col_Sanders said:


> Your front is about 3" more than mine with HL springs and your old 2". I guess I need to give the brackets a good once over and see if they are bent. lol


 LOL I guess its bigger than I realized. I know that compared to my 05 750 it doesn't look like a really big difference in the rear but like your saying my front looks way taller on my 4" compared to the 2". BTW, the 05 also has the same Xtreme lift that you have, but with stock springs, and 29.5 Swamplites which really are only maybe an inch shorter than my 31s if you put them side by side.



steveo3318 said:


> thanks for the info guys, guess I am going to stay stock.


 Its cheaper in the long run. You can still add wheel spacers or go to SRA wheels to open up your stance and still get some "WoW" out of it when you roll up somewhere with a lot of people...wider helps quite a bit in most of holes I've gone through, only occasionly has it been worse than narrow. You could also consider lengthening your frame at the rear to stretch out the wheelbase a bit...I saw some pics of somebody's 07 last night that was stretched 8" in the rear and it was sweet!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> LOL I guess its bigger than I realized. I know that compared to my 05 750 it doesn't look like a really big difference in the rear but like your saying my front looks way taller on my 4" compared to the 2". BTW, the 05 also has the same Xtreme lift that you have, but with stock springs, and 29.5 Swamplites which really are only maybe an inch shorter than my 31s if you put them side by side.
> 
> 
> Its cheaper in the long run. You can still add wheel spacers or go to SRA wheels to open up your stance and still get some "WoW" out of it when you roll up somewhere with a lot of people...wider helps quite a bit in most of holes I've gone through, only occasionly has it been worse than narrow. You could also consider lengthening your frame at the rear to stretch out the wheelbase a bit...I saw some pics of somebody's 07 last night that was stretched 8" in the rear and it was sweet!


Lol you let any air out of those things yet???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to say they had around 7 or 8 psi in them when I checked them so I left them alone lol. They don't ride bad so no sense in jackin with em.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I must have let some out. Idk. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha like I said I think they had that.... may have been something else that I checked. I know I havn't let any air out though. They are tall.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah I didn't have to do any trimming for my 31s lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

